# Bobsleigh and Skeleton



## Furryanimal (Nov 25, 2022)

World Cup week one Whistler


----------



## Furryanimal (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 25, 2022)

*These sports are among my favorites to watch during Winter Olympics.   Also Speed Skating*


----------



## Furryanimal (Nov 26, 2022)

Marie5656 said:


> *These sports are among my favorites to watch during Winter Olympics.   Also Speed Skating*


The speed skating is also on you tube.


----------



## jujube (Nov 26, 2022)

A skeleton is exactly what I'd be, a broken one, if I tried that sport, though i do like to watch it.  

 I did ride in a 4 man sled years ago at Lake Placid.  We went down a track and out onto the frozen lake.  

Now I just stick to watching "Cool Runnings".....ya mon.


----------



## Furryanimal (Dec 1, 2022)

Week two Salt Lake City
Skeleton


----------



## Furryanimal (Dec 2, 2022)

Monobob




2 man bob


----------

